# Problème pour mettre un digital booklet



## Nyny74 (16 Mai 2009)

Alors voilà, j'ai acheté hier l'album de Green Day sur Itunes, et dedans se trouve un Digital Booklet, mais le problème c'est que je n'arrive pas à le mettre sur mon Ipod Nano [Si c'est possible de le mettre]
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2009)

Les livrets ne sont fait que pour lire sur l'ordinateur, ce sont en générale des PDF.

Donc, non, tu ne peux les transférer sur ton iPod.


----------



## Nyny74 (16 Mai 2009)

Ah d'accord, Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse


----------

